# Canberra Summer 2012/2013?



## ottozing (Aug 19, 2012)

http://www.speedcubing.com.au/CanberraSummer2013/


----------



## cubecraze1 (Aug 19, 2012)

Just asked my Mum she said it's a chance  I won't vote on the poll till later though.
Edit: and no square 1? D:


----------



## Alcuber (Aug 19, 2012)

I think I'm busy during late Dec/early Jan, I'll see if I can go.


----------



## TimMc (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd prefer mid Dec or Jan 5th. But the date will ultimately depend on preferences of local Canberrians.

Tim.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Aug 19, 2012)

wow, comp in canberra? 

I want to goooo, but dunno if I can..


----------



## Dene (Aug 19, 2012)

At this stage it's hard to say, but I assume I could go any week. I accidentally clicked submit before selecting the last box though XD


----------



## andojay (Aug 19, 2012)

go for it Jayden! 
any date for me at the moment but it might change depending on what i do next year


----------



## Alan Chang (Aug 20, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I want to goooo, but dunno if I can..



I want to go too! But I _know_ I can't...


----------



## YddEd (Aug 20, 2012)

Me too...


----------



## bryson azzopard (Aug 20, 2012)

me and jimmy are cool to come down any day and maybe my sister too


----------



## MadeToReply (Aug 23, 2012)

I could probably come on any day


----------



## Daryl (Aug 23, 2012)

I can go if it in the late February..


----------



## Kahootz (Sep 2, 2012)

This looks awesome, i'm new to cubing too.


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 2, 2012)

Kahootz said:


> This looks awesome, i'm new to cubing too.



Cool! Where are you from? It's really nice to see more aussie cubers


----------



## ottozing (Sep 8, 2012)

BUMP. I've decided that the comp will most likely be in late February simply because I'm now going to be rediculously busy during early december and half of January (Jan 5th still works for me though, but the rest of January is too iffy). I'm also unsure of how many Canberra cubers would come simply because Canberra cubers aren't active in the speedcubing community


----------



## cubecraze1 (Sep 8, 2012)

ottozing said:


> BUMP. I've decided that the comp will most likely be in late February simply because I'm now going to be rediculously busy during early december and half of January (Jan 5th still works for me though, but the rest of January is too iffy). I'm also unsure of how many Canberra cubers would come simply because Canberra cubers aren't active in the speedcubing community



I could probably come if it was Jan 5th but nothing else. . . (Holiays)


----------



## Mal (Sep 8, 2012)

I could probably come!


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 9, 2012)

hey if you can put magic/master magic in i may come 
depending on if im free


----------



## Mikel (Sep 9, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> hey if you can put magic/master magic in i may come
> depending on if im free



If he has it after December 31st 2012, Magic and Master Magic would have to be un-official. This could take time away from other official events.


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 9, 2012)

CJF2L 1 said:


> hey if you can put magic/master magic in i may come
> depending on if im free



magics are being removed in 2013.


----------



## ottozing (Sep 9, 2012)

Mikel said:


> If he has it after December 31st 2012, Magic and Master Magic would have to be un-official. This could take time away from other official events.



I'm definately not doing it in december like I mentioned a few posts ago. So no Magics


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Sep 9, 2012)

i know it would be nice if it were before 2013 tho then we could still do magic


----------



## ottozing (Sep 9, 2012)

Magic is stupid


----------



## Tim Major (Sep 9, 2012)

I remember the Canberra comp in 2009/2010 (just before the first Melbourne competition). I might come even though I'm not that into cubing anymore. If you get the word out, you might get some Canberra cubers. I think there was about 10-15 Canberra cubers, maybe 3 who were sub 1.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 9, 2012)

How much would flights cost from Melbourne?

Jay, you said I could stay at your place right????


----------



## ottozing (Sep 9, 2012)

I have absolutely no idea how much it would cost to fly to canberra 

And yeah you can stay at my place along with 2 or 3 more people at the most.


----------



## RCTACameron (Sep 9, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> How much would flights cost from Melbourne?
> 
> Jay, you said I could stay at your place right????



I just looked on webjet, it says at least $130 one way. Seems kind of stupid though - I've seen one way flights on webjet to Sydney, which is almost double as far away, from $62 (I think.)


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 9, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I just looked on webjet, it says at least $130 one way. Seems kind of stupid though - I've seen one way flights on webjet to Sydney, which is almost double as far away, from $62 (I think.)



Whadda heck?!?! 

I checked on flightcentre and the cheapest one was with Virgin Australia for $129 return...


----------



## JasonK (Sep 9, 2012)

Considering how small Canberra Airport is compared to Melbourne and Sydney, it's not exactly surprising that flights are more expensive.


----------



## YddEd (Sep 9, 2012)

I wish it would be on a school day..


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Sep 9, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Considering how small Canberra Airport is compared to Melbourne and Sydney, it's not exactly surprising that flights are more expensive.



True.. Well Virgin Australia has only one seat left on that day, so that leaves Quantas flight for $149...

Lets go, me, you and Cam


----------



## JasonK (Sep 9, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> True.. Well Virgin Australia has only one seat left on that day, so that leaves Quantas flight for $149...
> 
> Lets go, me, you and Cam



I'm tempted...


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2012)

What about train?


----------



## JasonK (Sep 9, 2012)

Train would be about $180 total but it's a 9 hour trip each way...


----------



## ottozing (Nov 4, 2012)

Moar uptades.

Canberra Summer is now 100% Jan 5th (No longer busy that day, and it's really convinient for me). Events are still 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, Pyra, and OH. That's about it


----------



## JasonK (Nov 4, 2012)

Glad to have a definite date :tu

So it's a choice between flying up for $260, or an 8-hour train journey for $65. I reckon getting the train could be cool if a few of us from Melbourne go up together. Who's game?


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 4, 2012)

JasonK said:


> Glad to have a definite date :tu
> 
> So it's a choice between flying up for $260, or an 8-hour train journey for $65. I reckon getting the train could be cool if a few of us from Melbourne go up together. Who's game?



I would train ride, but on what day?


----------



## JasonK (Nov 4, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I would train ride, but on what day?



Well the trip there is 12pm - 8:15pm and the trip back is 8:15am - 4:35pm. So we'd have to leave on the 4th and come back on the 6th. Jayden, how would you feel about people staying at your place for two nights?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 4, 2012)

If it was just you, Jarvis, and Tim Mc, I'm 100% OK with it


----------



## Dene (Nov 4, 2012)

I'll be able to make it if I can afford it. I'll know at a later stage.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 4, 2012)

Oh yays, I will definitely come )) 

School holidays yea?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 5, 2012)

Yep, it's in the school holidays 

Venue has been chosen (Robson Environmental Training Facility. Unit 1, 140 Gladstone Street, Fyshwick ACT). There were other option for the comp, but they required a ridiculous amount of insurance!!!!

Hope to see you there


----------



## TimMc (Nov 11, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Hope to see you there



*Date:* Jan 5, 2012

*Time:* 9am to 6pm

*Location:* Robson Environmental Training Facility

*City:* Fyshwick, Australia

*Venue:* Unit 1, 140 Gladstone Street, Fyshwick ACT 2609

*Organiser:* Jayden McNeill

*WCA Delegate:* Tim McMahon

*Prizes:* TBA

*Schedule:* TBA

*Registration Fee:* $10

*Events:* 2-5, Pyr, OH

Tim.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 11, 2012)

For anyone looking into booking into a hotel and who needs me and my mum or dad to drop you off at the venue, it's probably a good idea to stay at the Quality Hotel in Woden because it's close to my parents houses. Transport to and from venue is available if required. Pick up and drop off at Canberra airport is also available if needed. Anyone requiring transport should contact my mum on 0431 028 214 or via email: [email protected].

Info for that hotel is in the spoiler.



Spoiler



Cnr Melrose Drive & Launceston St, Phillip, Canberra, ACT, Australia 
2606 0262817730


----------



## Ein (Nov 11, 2012)

Ohhhhh !!! No!!!! Why I just see this post at such late!!!
I'll try to come. no guarantee, but 98% sure.

It's so close to me, I'm just live at ANU.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 11, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Info for that hotel is in the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coolio.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 11, 2012)

me and jimmy will be coming and bell too maybe


----------



## TimMc (Nov 11, 2012)

I've booked some flights (arriving 8pm on Friday via Qantas, departing 11:30am on Sunday via Qantas).

I'll announce the competition in the next day or two.

Thanks Jayden and Lyn!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 11, 2012)

I'll be definitely going if Im not in China at that time.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 11, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I'll be definitely going if Im not in China at that time.



Lol I'll be in Europe.  I think I'll be in the UK at that time.


----------



## Ein (Nov 11, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> I'll be definitely going if Im not in China at that time.



I'll not back to China this summer because I will miss Spring Festival anyway.


----------



## Dene (Nov 11, 2012)

Darn nevermind, 5th January is a bad time for me actually. oh well


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 11, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> Lol I'll be in Europe.  I think I'll be in the UK at that time.



If you are in Europe and UK, you should go to some comps if there are any over there...


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 11, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> If you are in Europe and UK, you should go to some comps if there are any over there...



I am hoping to go to the 3-day Aachen Open, but it hasn't been announced yet. They might have it mid-year again.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 11, 2012)

RCTACameron said:


> I am hoping to go to the 3-day Aachen Open, but it hasn't been announced yet. They might have it mid-year again.



Break some records.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 11, 2012)

Canberra Summer 2013

Tim.


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 11, 2012)

Second person. YAY.

Tim, you might have to take me off later.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 11, 2012)

Registered. First comp outside of Melbourne :tu


----------



## ottozing (Nov 17, 2012)

Bump for more interest


----------



## JasonK (Nov 17, 2012)

If anyone from Victoria wants to go to this comp, but doesn't want to pay $300+ for flights, Jarvis and I will be catching the train up from Melbourne on the 4th and coming back down on the 6th. If anyone is interested in coming with us, PM me for details


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 22, 2012)

one of there younger kids might be coming that went to kurri kurri 2012 becasue his dad just happens to have to go to canberra that weekend. how much luckier can you get. he'll register once he know if he can come
jimmy and isabella will register once they know if they have something on or not. so you might have 3 more competing yet jay 
could we add 3BLD jay please? because me, jason, joesph and jimmy (if he can make it) would compete. to take more time up on the schedule if need?


----------



## ottozing (Nov 22, 2012)

I'll wait until the schedule with the current event lineup is finalised before I even consider adding 3BLD. Plus, I have other events that I would want to add before adding 3BLD such as Square-1 or Megaminx, but addding those events would come down to how many people would compete.


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 22, 2012)

Yeah! Megaminx priority over Blindfold!


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Nov 22, 2012)

JasonK said:


> If anyone from Victoria wants to go to this comp, but doesn't want to pay $300+ for flights, Jarvis and I will be catching the train up from Melbourne on the 4th and coming back down on the 6th. If anyone is interested in coming with us, PM me for details



Yes, and accommodation at Jay's.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 22, 2012)

god of rubic 2 said:


> Yes, and accommodation at Jay's.



I'm fairly sure Jay said it was just you, me and Tim


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 22, 2012)

This should be sweet! 
I'll register in the next couple of days, I hope my first comp will go smoothly 
I've gotta go to school soon and I'll tell all my mates and hopefully they can all make it.


----------



## ottozing (Nov 22, 2012)

JasonK said:


> I'm fairly sure Jay said it was just you, me and Tim



This^^^^ Plus, I've provided info for a hotel near my mum's house so if you need to be picked up, it'll be convinient for me.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 23, 2012)

ottozing said:


> I'll wait until the schedule with the current event lineup is finalised before I even consider adding 3BLD. Plus, I have other events that I would want to add before adding 3BLD such as Square-1 or Megaminx, but addding those events would come down to how many people would compete.



add megaminx before sq-1 but then there is who actually knows how to scramble minx that wont be competing? tim and that's probably it and it would take forever


----------



## MadeToReply (Nov 23, 2012)

bryson azzopard said:


> add megaminx before sq-1 but then there is who actually knows how to scramble minx that wont be competing? tim and that's probably it and it would take forever



We can do all of my solves first than I can help scramble or Jayden can do that, it's his decision, it should make things go faster.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Nov 23, 2012)

MadeToReply said:


> We can do all of my solves first than I can help scramble or Jayden can do that, it's his decision, it should make things go faster.



that sounds good. and do the same for pyra do all jason's solves because he is fast as at pyra


----------



## JasonK (Nov 23, 2012)

I'll do anything that's needed - I'm a decent scrambler so I'm happy to do whatever :tu


----------



## ottozing (Nov 29, 2012)

Megaminx has been added as an event. If you would like to be in megaminx but have already registered, contact Tim McMahon.


----------



## JasonK (Nov 29, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Megaminx has been added as an event. If you would like to be in megaminx but have already registered, contact Tim McMahon.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 19, 2012)

Bump. Registration closes in 2 weeks.


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Dec 20, 2012)

A speedcubing event in Canberra?!?! Jayden you are a star for organising this! (Was that you I heard on the radio the other day?) 

I'll try and make it. I'm heading down to Melbourne for the holidays but I could come back. I've been running a cube club at the primary school I teach at and we have several students entering so I'm excited about the event even if I can't make it!


----------



## ottozing (Dec 20, 2012)

mountainash said:


> A speedcubing event in Canberra?!?! Jayden you are a star for organising this! (Was that you I heard on the radio the other day?)
> 
> I'll try and make it. I'm heading down to Melbourne for the holidays but I could come back. I've been running a cube club at the primary school I teach at and we have several students entering so I'm excited about the event even if I can't make it!



Thanks so much man  Good to hear about the cube club at your primary school. I hope you can make it, I haven't seen you since Sydney Autumn.

btw, I wasn't on the radio, my mum was XD


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Dec 20, 2012)

ottozing said:


> btw, I wasn't on the radio, my mum was XD



Haha I was on a noisy bus at the time and could barely hear it. Hope to see you on Jan 5th.


----------



## ottozing (Dec 20, 2012)

Just curious. What primary school do you teach at that has the cube club? Maybe I could visit it before a future Canberra comp and show them my cubing skills along with talking about the comp.


----------



## Deleted member 15765 (Dec 20, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Just curious. What primary school do you teach at that has the cube club? Maybe I could visit it before a future Canberra comp and show them my cubing skills along with talking about the comp.



Sounds great. I'll PM you.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 20, 2012)

ottozing said:


> Just curious. What primary school do you teach at that has the cube club? Maybe I could visit it before a future Canberra comp and show them my cubing skills along with talking about the comp.



jay, jimmy cant make it so we will have to find another way to do pyra


----------



## ottozing (Dec 20, 2012)

We'll be pushing Jason through for Pyra and Richie through for megaminx. I'll teach TimMc how to scramble for both.


----------



## bryson azzopard (Dec 20, 2012)

ottozing said:


> We'll be pushing Jason through for Pyra and Richie through for megaminx. I'll teach TimMc how to scramble for both.



thats what i through was going to happen. TimMc knows how to scramble pyra dont know about mega but


----------



## TimMc (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah, I can scramble Pyraminx and Megaminx.

Prizes are now listed on the web site, courtesy of AFS Computer Forensics!

Tim.


----------



## kirtpro (Dec 26, 2012)

yey, finally a white cube prize after all these years.

good to see australia get a bunch of fresh competitors.


----------



## TimMc (Dec 28, 2012)

Schedule is up: http://www.speedcubing.com.au/CanberraSummer2013/schedule/

Tim.


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 2, 2013)

Just wondering, are people that are entered into the draw everyone who didn't get prizes or just everyone?
This is my first comp so it may seem like a stupid question :/

My Lubix Zhanchi arrived today so I have less than 3 days to break it in XD

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ottozing (Jan 2, 2013)

Anyone can enter the draw  I don't think you can win a prize from the draw more than once though XD


----------



## MadeToReply (Jan 2, 2013)

If Jayden enters then its possible that he gets all the prizes.


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 2, 2013)

ottozing said:


> Anyone can enter the draw  I don't think you can win a prize from the draw more than once though XD



Okay, thanks it'll just mean I have less of a chance of winning the draw because I know I won't get an event prize unless everyone tensions their cubes really badly the day before the comp and gets really bad pops 




MadeToReply said:


> If Jayden enters then its possible that he gets all the prizes.



If Jayden enters I'll offer to manage the draw and rig it for him (As long as he gives me all the prizes after he wins)


----------



## ottozing (Jan 2, 2013)

Tim said I have to draw the names out


----------



## TimMc (Jan 2, 2013)

Each competitor will go into the lucky draw once. I'll take myself out of it but that's about it. 

Tim.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 3, 2013)

Am psyched 

Can anyone do me a favour and film my Pyra solves for me?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 3, 2013)

We're pushing you through for pyra so I'll tell mum to film you.


----------



## JasonK (Jan 4, 2013)

>Practices pyraminx in hope of getting OcR
>Goes to competition interstate
>Leaves pyraminx at home

...


----------



## CJF2L 1 (Jan 4, 2013)

lol good job jason whos will u use?


----------



## ottozing (Jan 4, 2013)

JasonK said:


> >Practices pyraminx in hope of getting OcR
> >Goes to competition interstate
> >Leaves pyraminx at home
> 
> ...



Use my pyra if you want


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2013)

JasonK said:


> >Practices pyraminx in hope of getting OcR
> >Goes to competition interstate
> >Leaves pyraminx at home
> 
> ...



Lololo you silly billy. Don't worry, we'll have more competitions soon for you  (unless you get it tomorrow, of course)


----------



## ottozing (Jan 5, 2013)

Comp went really well  I got all of my goals and more. Sub 9 3x3 single and a 2.59 2x2 ao5 (22 in the world).


----------



## ottozing (Jan 5, 2013)

Results are up 

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=CanberraSummer2013


----------



## darkerarceus (Jan 6, 2013)

That was a fun first comp! 
Some random highlights were: Jason getting the Continental Record, Me getting lots of +2's in the 3x3 finals and flunking the 2x2 finals , Kirt winning all those black cubes that he didn't want and you winning all the prizes XD
It'd be nice if everyone could meet up again sometime .


----------



## keefdcuber (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey guys, just signed up. Had a great day yesterday, great to finally see a comp in Canberra. I need to improve a LOT, dunno where to begin :confused: Nice to meet some of you and thanks to anyone who offered advice. Now, when's the next one?


Keith


----------



## ottozing (Jan 6, 2013)

darkerarceus said:


> That was a fun first comp!
> Some random highlights were: Jason getting the Continental Record, Me getting lots of +2's in the 3x3 finals and flunking the 2x2 finals , Kirt winning all those black cubes that he didn't want and you winning all the prizes XD
> It'd be nice if everyone could meet up again sometime .



It was awesome meeting you  It's cool to see a few more Canberra cubers are getting fast. I might start a Speedcubing in Canberra thread in the near future depending on how many people would be interested.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 6, 2013)

for some reason i became sub 5 on 2x2


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 6, 2013)

It was a great comp, congrats to Jay and his mum and also Tim.

Great meeting new cubers and may the speedcubing community grow and flourish in Canberra.

It was hilarious when every single person screwed up the final round of 3x3.

Pretty proud of getting my first podium in competition, especially 3x3.

Next comp might be in Perth, not for sure yet.

JAY FOR DELEGATE!


----------



## ottozing (Jan 6, 2013)

btw Jarvis, you left a pair of socks at my house......... lol

And thanks man


----------



## god of rubic 2 (Jan 6, 2013)

ottozing said:


> btw Jarvis, you left a pair of socks at my house......... lol
> 
> And thanks man



Were they wrapped up into a ball, cause I'm pretty sure they are Jason's.. hahaha

No problem man.


----------

